# Update on KIbble problem



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been posting and you have been so helpful. The latest posts are in the thread http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/19525-kibble-issues.html Well, I finally, after hours/days of researching have found posts from other users of Castor Pollux Organix with similar problems - diarrhea and other issues - all since the production of Organix from Merrick - the new owner. I am certainly not saying Merrick Organix is bad - there just must of have a switch of sorts in the formula that did not agree with some dogs. I have switched Ziggy (my young 1 and 5 month rescue) to Fromm Chicken A La Veg and he is doing okay. Allie my 8 year old GSD has never recovered and still has soft stool. Her test show a very low pancreatic function and she will be getting enzymes starting Tuesday and is continuing on the metronidazole and a probiotic (Proviable DC has been added to her regime). The vet also agreed that I should feed her Fromm only for a time and not mix it with any prescription diets. Not entirely sure Allie will adjust to the Fromm and I am going to start looking for another kibble. Criteria is that I have to be able to buy in locally as I hate shipping things to my home in Las Vegas as it gets rather warm here.
Thank all of you and will appreciate any kibble suggestions as usual and other advice.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

I like Fromm, I think it's a good food. Merrick owns their own rendering plant, I wouldn't buy a food made by them.
I hope the meds help out your guy! Good luck! Another food to think about is the Go! line...when we did kibble that one was the best one we used.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have all the kibbles you've tried been chicken based? If so, your dogs may be sensitive to them, and you might want to try a different protein source - maybe fish? None of my dogs can eat chicken based kibbles - they make them all itch like crazy, and my boxer gets loose poo. I'm now feeding my poodle and my boxer 4 Health grain free fish (Tractor Supply), with good results, and the price is right. The only kibble my westie mix can tolerate is California Natural Salmon and Peas (no grain, no potato, no alfalfa, no egg, no rosemary, no chicken product, no rosemary).


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Allie is the opposite - cannot tolerate California Natural - she seems to want a dog food with additional ingredients - have her back on the Royal Canin GI low fat - am looking into the Pure Vita Salmon Potato because I agree, trying another protein would be a good idea - she is getting her pancreatic enzymes tomorrow. Now am considering anything - Life's Abundance; Dr. Tim's; etc. Just found out that Pure Vita has an Ash level of 7.94 for the chicken and rice and 11.96 for their Salmon Potato.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Some dogs with exocrine pancreatic insufficiency don't really digest fats well, but many others don't digest a big quantity of carbohydrates well. My dog suffered from pancreatitis too, until I switched him to a high protein and low carbohydrate diet. I know it isn't the case for all dogs with EPI, but maybe this type of food could help. But if there is EPI, a pancreatin supplement will be necessary anyway. 
Another useful tip, dogs with pancreatitis or EPI have big problems to digest dry kibble. It's generally necessary to moisten the food.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

thank you - Allie had her first almost normal stool today - food is Royal Canin GI Low Fat and I will keep her on it for awhile if she continues to improve. She will get her enzymes today or tomorrow. Will stabilize her - if this food does - and then look for a higher quality food. Was shocked that this formula has an ash content of 8.94. Dog Food Analysis suggested Fromm Mature Adult - Fat is 11; Annamaet Fat is 10 and protein 23.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

23% of protein, it's very low. Even too low, IMO.


----------

